# wrinkled teflon



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello, 

The teflon sheet that i've been using is all wrinkled now. Looks like it has its own varicose veins.

Can i still use it without ruining my transfer paper? 
Is there a way to have it straightened up again as if its newly hand ironed?

I just remembered when I did a dark transfer, the "vein" on the teflon marked on the surface of the design pressed onto the shirt. 

Buying new teflon from time to time would be costly. 

TIA


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

buy a new one, they don't cost that much. It's the cost of doing business.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

Have you tried putting it on the press with nothing else on it and pressing for about a minute?


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

buying a new one would be my last resort. 
this press and teflon sheet is only 3 weeks old.

yes i pressed it again with nothing on but the sheet. it flattened but not removed the wrinkle. hope next time ill use it, it wont make a mark on the transfer paper. 

what if i hand-iron it?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

why not use parchment paper...it is cheap


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Or Kraft Paper. It can be used over and over again for many uses.

I'd still say get a new sheet, and don't crumple it up ever. We've had ours for quite a while, and while it has some wrinkle marks on it, it hasn't affected our pressings at all.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

I agree, don't leave it to get bent or crumpled. We've had our teflon sheets for a couple of years now. We roll it up after each use and have a 'spot' to stash it till needed again ... has a few marks, but nothing that effects use.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a wrinkled sheet it doesn't seem to cause any problems at least not with me, just use it and if it does cause problems buy a new one.


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks for your inputs. ill be observing my teflon sheet for now. 

otherwisem im gonna get a new one =)


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

plan b said:


> I have a wrinkled sheet it doesn't seem to cause any problems at least not with me, just use it and if it does cause problems buy a new one.


same. it still works, but it sure is on its way to retirement


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

got a new problem with my teflon last night.

i pressed a heat transfer paper on a white shirt. 
the image was pressed fine but the rest of the area covered by the top part of the press became yellowish. i think it came from the teflon sheet, but it was never moist or wet. it looked like a stain, very noticeable on the white shirt.

have you experienced this? can it be removed once i wash the shirt? 

thanks


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I've never had that happen. Do you think your teflon sheet could be dirty at all, maybe from other heat transfers you've pressed?


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

Chani said:


> I've never had that happen. Do you think your teflon sheet could be dirty at all, maybe from other heat transfers you've pressed?


im not sure about it. all i know, my teflon is clean from dirt or even tiny particles that might contaminate with the transfer paper.

it's weird, it's like the teflon produced a "juice" or something that stained the shirt. well ill check if it will disappear once washed. otherwise, will continue to bear this issue.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Try cleaning your teflon sheet with alcohol (that's what's been suggested to me, so I'll pass it along). If that doesn't take care of it, I don't have a clue.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

BUY A NEW SHEET! That will sovle both of your problems.  haha


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

Chani said:


> Try cleaning your teflon sheet with alcohol (that's what's been suggested to me, so I'll pass it along). If that doesn't take care of it, I don't have a clue.


thanks, im gonna try this one  

ot; been trying opening your website, it's under construction?


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

karlking85 said:


> BUY A NEW SHEET! That will sovle both of your problems.  haha


this is my last resort since i have just bought my heat press with it.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

jundogg said:


> thanks, im gonna try this one
> 
> ot; been trying opening your website, it's under construction?


Mine? It should be working...I just tried both of my links and they opened just fine. 

They may have been doing maintainence when you tried.


----------

